# cheapest quietest betta tank



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

what is the quietest tank that a betta can live in and is cheap, i dont want any noise.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Go for an unfiltered 2.5 gallon tank. It will require more frequent water changes, but there will be no noise!
Something like this maybe:

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Fish-...7RUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328832855&sr=8-1


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I personally bought this kit
http://reviews.petsmart.com/4830/11...e-3-5-gallon-aquarium-kit-reviews/reviews.htm

I think it cost $20 for the tank w/ filter and multicolor led lighting, then add in the cost of substrate, decor, and a heater. The filter is in-tank and is extremely quiet. I personally love it. If you can find one, they're nice.

I also hear people talking about Kritter Keepers which are fairly inexpensive, just look for an in-tank filter... they run quietly.


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a 2 gallon hex from Petco http://www.petco.com/product/113933/Petco-Hex-Freshwater-Aquarium.aspx

Very Quiet and nice. $30 so not bad on price


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Rosso1011 said:


> I personally bought this kit
> PetSmart - Top Fin(r) AquaScene 3.5 Gallon Aquarium Kit customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings
> 
> I think it cost $20 for the tank w/ filter and multicolor led lighting, then add in the cost of substrate, decor, and a heater. The filter is in-tank and is extremely quiet. I personally love it. If you can find one, they're nice.
> ...


How quiet, like no noise?


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

1fishBlueFish said:


> I have a 2 gallon hex from Petco Petco Hex Freshwater Aquarium at PETCO
> 
> Very Quiet and nice. $30 so not bad on price


How quiet, like no noise?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly, from my experiance, tanks with inside filters produce just about NO noise as long as water does not run low....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

And now that I think about it though.... my ten gallon kit tank ($30) which has an outside filter makes NO noise when its filled up to the top... I have girls in mine though so I keep it a bit low since they tend to jumo during feeding


----------



## mathkid (Sep 15, 2011)

My Red Sea Nano filter has been discontinued, but the current version of it is this one. It makes no noise when the water level is good. If the water level goes low, you can hear the water splish-splashing into the tank.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on how much work you want to do- anything under 5 gallons will need 2 weekly water changes.. 
For filtered 1 50% water only and 1 50% substrate vacuuming per week.
For unfiltered 1 50% water only and 1 100% per week.

I go the cheap route for multiples until I can find more room to get them each big tanks-
Kritter Keepers 
The medium is 1.75 gals, the large is 2.75 gallons.. safe to heat with 25 watt adjustable heaters, can use a desk lamp with a 40 watt bulb to light them (not many desk lamps go higher in watt size, the 40w won't heat up the water, nor melt the plastic). There is enough room to plant it decently with a cave.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> How quiet, like no noise?


I've never heard any noise except when you have to start the filter back up after a water change that brings the water below filter level. Even then it only makes a soft swish, swish, swish, then goes back to running. Trust me, if filled properly, it makes no noise.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

what do you think of this tank for male betta?
http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Ec...7VRS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328923686&sr=8-1


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Eclipse tanks, have four of them including the 3 gallon.

However, while they are quiet, they aren't silent. The biowheel is always turning and that causes a slight swishing noise. The longer the tank runs, the quieter it gets but it won't be silent.

Of my eclipse tanks, the 3 gallon is the quietest - but that's because the biowheel doesn't turn on it. Not sure if it's the biowheel itself that's faulty or if the filter motor isn't powerful enough anymore (I bought the tank second hand). 

The 3 gallon also has a plastic strut in the lid that bisects the top of the tank - makes cleaning a bit trickier but not impossible. The feeding door is poorly designed because you have to toss the food in at an angle to prevent it from landing in the filter.

That said, I like the 3 gallon of my eclipses the best because of its shape and the fact that it can be easily baffled. The other things I mentioned are mere quibbles to me but can be annoying to someone else.

Honestly though if you're looking for cheap and quiet, the other suggestions people have mentioned before would be worth considering


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

what do you guys think of the 2.5 mini bow?


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

the 2.5 mini bow makes NO noise whatsoever. I sleep with the filter on right next to me, it's amazing!


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

elegantlyunsophisticated said:


> the 2.5 mini bow makes NO noise whatsoever. I sleep with the filter on right next to me, it's amazing!


awesome! overall do you like the tank?


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

yes, it's great! The filter is awesome but it prevents light from reaching one little part of the tank so I just put low light plants there. Some say the filter is too strong but my fish deal with it fine. I also put floating plants right by the outflow so food won't float away and he can make bubblenests. The bow front also isn't as dizzying as others, and this comes from someone who can't even watch 3D movies. I totally recommend it!


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

i felt like a betta would appeciate a bigger tank so im getting this
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258
what tankmates could i keep with a betta in a 5?


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> i felt like a betta would appeciate a bigger tank so im getting this
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258
> what tankmates could i keep with a betta in a 5?


I have that tank with this filter (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000260FVG/ref=oh_o06_s00_i01_details) baffled, and it makes almost no noise if the water level is almost to the top.

For tankmates, you could try a few ghost shrimp or a snail. Cobalt ate the shrimp I put in there, so he has the whole tank to himself (and is loving it)!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the Hawkeye 5g and the filter that comes with it (at least the one that came with mine - apparently different models come with it sometimes) is silent.  I love the tank!


----------

